# Considering TSD



## Spanky (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all,

I've been taking Kung Fu for about a month now.  I really enjoy it.  I also have an opportunity to take TSD in addition to Kung Fu.  

I don't know much about TSD, so I was looking for input.  

What are the advantages of TSD over other Arts?
Are there any drawbacks or things to watch out for?

I realize these are broad questions, but I just looking for some input from you experts out there.

Thanks!


----------



## MasterPistella (Apr 22, 2010)

Depending on the style of kung fu you are studying, I think TSD would be a great compliment. It focuses a lot on kicking, and some instructors don't teach enough hand techniques. It can be a harder style so you might have some trouble with the transition. Since you are in Chicagoland might the instructor be Master Neil you are thinking about studying with? If so, I highly recommend him. I have known him for many years & he is a fantastic instructor. Same goes for Master Mrs. Neil. lol

Good luck with whatever you decide.

JP


----------



## Omar B (Apr 22, 2010)

Taking Kung Fu for a month and already thinking of something else?  I say stick with Kung Fu till you have it well in hand before you tray taking anything else on.  Different teaching styles, uses of body mechanics and all that new material will just slow if not completely stunt your growth in both.

TSD is great, but I think you should put that on hold for at least a year.  If you asked my Sensei he would say 5 years.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 22, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Taking Kung Fu for a month and already thinking of something else?



Let's just say I have a lot of time on my hands.  I'm really liking kung fu, and want to jump in to the arts with both feet.  Also, I just turned 39, and need to catch up for all the years I didn't take martial arts!

However, I will keep your comments in-mind.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 23, 2010)

Then double up on your Kung Fu if you have all this time on your hands.  As I said before, taking 2 styles when you don't even know 1 fully just makes them both suffer.


----------



## dbell (Apr 23, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Let's just say I have a lot of time on my hands.  I'm really liking kung fu, and want to jump in to the arts with both feet.  Also, I just turned 39, and need to catch up for all the years I didn't take martial arts!
> 
> However, I will keep your comments in-mind.



Spanky, I would have to agree with Omar, double up on your Kung Fu for five to ten years before adding another art.  Just because you are 39, doesn't mean you need to catch up,  you won't, per say.  Get comfortable with your first art (ok, 5 to 10 may not be needed, but more than a year or two) before you add on an art that is 180 degrees out in technique and style from what you are currently studying.

Old school TSD is a good art, but it will teach you different fighting philosophies than Kung Fu, which, to a new martial artist, makes it harder to learn both styles correctly.

I would also recommend you ask your Kung Fu Master his/her thoughts on you cross training this early in your training with them.


----------



## Master K (Apr 23, 2010)

About a year or so Master Neil retired from teaching.  He has moved onto becoming a preacher is my understanding.

There are very few of us in the area that teach both the Chinese and Korean styles.  

I have found that taking two styles at once greatly depends on the person as well as how the styles are taught.  My guess is that most people cannot handle two styles at once.  With that said, I have and continue to teach several students that have no issue compartmentalizing the styles they learn.

Everyone is different, but I would suggest you try both and see if you are capable of compartmentalizing both.

Best of luck to you, and please keep us posted as to your decision.


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't be overly ambitious. Your body is approaching that age of starting to break down. Your mind is still thinking you are in your twenties but your body says something else. I am speaking from experience. I will soon undergo surgery for my third hernia at 44, the first two in my late thirties. Training hard is good, training too hard is bad.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 23, 2010)

Remember, real life is not a martial arts movie where someone can get great at an art over the course of a training montage that seems like a month long.  Real skill comes with years.  It's not only getting faster and stronger, it's also internalizing responses, pretty much rewiring the brain to react differently to stimulus.  That's why we practice forms and basics for years, to make them automatic and ingrain them into muscle memory.  Just like a musician practices his scales, modes and chords every day.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok - NORMALLY, I would 100% agree with Omar.  In this case, I have to disagree.  Tang Soo Do has a way of being a hard/soft style.  Depends on the teacher, some go much harder and more Japanese, some go much softer and closer to Chinese.  Problem is, to perform it effectively, you need a solid understanding of both.  The one thing that I need in my training is to relax more and get more soft.....the kung fu may help that aspect...


----------



## MasterPistella (Apr 23, 2010)

I disagree. I have many students when teaching at the university that learned 2 styles (3 if you include weapons) & had no problem. Now, it's not for everyone, but you won't know until you try. The worst that can happen is you find it difficult & quit. Whichever way you decide, just have fun.

Master Neil is just about done with his doctorate. I wasn't sure if he was still teaching or not. We haven't talked for a few months & don't remember it coming up. It was a religious discussion at that point. Thanks for the update tho.

JP


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I'll add my opinion, which, being costing nothing, may be worth the same. I've trained in several different styles, and it can be very confusing, trying to keep stances, techniques and so on straight. I'd say stick with one style until you have achieved some degree of proficiency - call it a dan level, before you go style shopping, probably a couple of years anyway. If you really want to immerse yourself into martial arts and catch up for lost time, then try a completely different type of art as your second discipline. If you're doing kung fu, then go for a grappling style, like judo, or even better, maybe something with a weapon, like kendo or iaido. 

Although I understand what some have suggested, that is, a softer karate style may help your kung fu training, I think what could happen is that you will fail to grasp either because you will be training at cross-purposes, at least some of the time. You need to get your core art first, before you begin trying something that may be essentially and critically different in many ways.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 25, 2010)

Greetings Spanky,

What style of Kung Fu are you studying?

In Tang Soo Do when you do a front stance both feet face forward.
In some King Fu when you do a front stance the front foot is turned in about 45 degrees.

Tang Soo Do has a cork screw like punch (reverse punch).
Some Kung Fu has a vertical punch (straight punch).

You get the idea.  There's overlap that may or may not be confusing.

Shop around and meet the different instructors.  You might picked FMA, Kenpo, Silat, Kajukenbo, etc.  The instructor will make a huge difference.


----------

